# My mantis molted



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

and I thought he was a clubber... good thing I never put my hand in there...


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

That can do some damage.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wheres the pics of the mantis


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

yowza those would hurt.


----------

